# Tazewell, VA - Ursa F Pretty



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Ursa: Petfinder

The below only applies to private adopters not to rescues

*More About Ursa*

This dog is only adoptable to the following counties.
In Virgina: Tazewell, Bland, Smyth, Buchannan and Russell.
The Dept. of Ag. tells us where we can adopt an animal. Due to the spay/neuter clause in our adoption contract.
We are sorry there can be no exceptions. 

*My Contact Info*


Tazewell Co. Animal Shelter Inc.
Tazewell, VA
(276)988-5795


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

listing gone


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Just found out this girl was adopted locally but is being returned today because the landlord would not allow dogs. She is said to be beautiful with a good personality. Please can someone help her?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

eadavis said:


> Just found out this girl was adopted locally but is being returned today because the landlord would not allow dogs. She is said to be beautiful with a good personality. Please can someone help her?


OH NO - and I thought I was having a bad day. Seems odd that the adopter wouldn't check that out ahead of time... poor Ursa, she must be totally confused. 
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

